

You can eat with just $1 per day in Argentina - wslh
http://www.economist.com/node/21562238

======
pmtarantino
This is not true. The INDEC, the national statistics agency, says that with
that money, you are a destitute. But local newspaper got the info and says
with that money, you can eat. And then went viral, I guess.

